# The Miltary Channel in HD



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

When will the Military Channel be finally be broadcasting in HD


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I do know exactly when, but I'm not telling.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I wish the NASA channel was in HD


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Please continue discussion in the 2012 Dish HD thread:
_
*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200634*


----------

